

Vietnam's startup queen - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-33828010

======
roadbeats
>> "I don't believe in work-life balance"

I don't believe in the work-life balance, too. It should just be life, no
work.

------
vietanhmit
I know her! She is amicable and super hardworking.

------
rogueeconomist
Thuy is one of the most hard-working entrepreneurs I know. Having been in the
same batch as 500 with her 2 years ago, I have seen the hours she puts in, as
well as the distance she goes with employees to make sure they are learning
and seeking their own best potential.

Definitely an impressive human being and founder.

------
rogueSkib
Can confirm, awesome person. She is always full of energy because she loves
her work; she rallies all of her team members to strive for success, and she
goes out of her way to care for those around her.

------
leugim
Call me skeptical but I think the figures are bloated.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Why do you say so ?

7 figure sum acquisition by a large company like Google, Apple or Microsoft
doesn't seem that surprising to me ...

~~~
skepticaljoe
Because her Tappy app got like 100+ downloads on Google Play Store, and seems
like no one use it at all (I tried it and there was like 1 inactive chat room
for the whole Ho Chi Minh city area).

If someone pay 7 figure for an app no one use, the whole app developer
community are all millionaires by now.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Is this the Tappy app ? --- [http://tappy.co](http://tappy.co)

So from what I see , what it does is help the user make games from themes.

I signed up for access, still waiting for confirmation

Looks like a pretty cool concept ... a lot of users like to play mobile games
while waiting for their friends or travelling ... I mean, its not on the level
of Starcraft or Diablo , but its a pretty neat concept ...

~~~
skepticaljoe
No it's not.

This is Tappy:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tappy.app&...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tappy.app&hl=en)
\- a location based chat app.

The tappy.co is redirected to weeby.co, which is the company she claimed to
have bought Tappy for 7-figure sum.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Cool ... how is this different as a social networking working compared to
FaceBook ?

